# Hip replacements failing



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I havent had one - yet! but 3 of my aquaintances have had problems with theirs. ie replacement becoming dislocated. My neighbour has just been hospitalised with the problem for the third time and has returned home with a hip brace. Another has had the same for the fourth time and yet another has had two replacements because of the same thing. is this a common occurance ? I dont seem to remember it happening in the past.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Fist question, were they all done at the same hospital, second question, was it the same surgeon, no matter which hospital.

cabby


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats a thought! yes, probably. Just wondered if any one else had experienced the same problem


----------



## ned32 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi,
Just about to have one of mine done. The surgeon took a long time to explain that although the op solves the pain problem from a worn out joint the op comes with a health warning that there are certain things that it is in advisable to do afterwards. If you carry on as normal then the joint will dislocate and the rectifying op is much more awkward than the original op. Anything that involves rotating the joint to much can lead to a dislocation. There are quite a few things that you are apparently not advised to do. As he said, it's that or the pain!!

Cheers Ned


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

My wife has had both replaced, most recent just over a year ago. Followed Doctors orders to the letter regarding pre and post op excercises and what things to do and not to do. Recovered very quickly on both occasions and enjoying being pain free.... in those areas at least. She is now able to walk up to 12 miles (probably could go further) at a decent pace. These ops can transform your life so worth taking lots of care.

Steve.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I had surgery for a hip replacement three weeks ago and so far it's going very well. Improvement is achieved remarkably quickly. The Instant relief from the chronic pain is indescribable, although miracle would do a good job of describing it. There are certainly precautions to follow, for at least eight weeks, to avoid dislocation. And exercises to be done frequently to develop the muscles that have been cut during the op. so that they can recover, grow strong and support the new hip. And after the eight weeks, advice is to treat it well and not to overextend it. However, it is possible to take up sporting activities again such as golf, hiking, cycling etc. with good care the prognosis is the hip should last 20 years. I have met many women who happily have had good experiences and are thankful for modern procedures and techniques. They are climbing mountains, playing golf several times a week etc And of course, unfortunately, there are those whose procedure didn't go so well. However, I think the vast majority of replacements, about 95%, are successful. 

Thing is, life with a hip that is worn out is very limiting and very debilitating, it leaves no choice really. 

I have had a fair amount of surgery in the past and my memories were grim however, I am absolutely astonished at how comparatively easy a hip op is. It has been an amazing experience for me and I am just so thankful. 

Sal


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

15 years ago I had a Birmingham Hip Resurfacing and have long since forgotten the problem I had back then. I feel my hip is still as good as new and there isn't any activity I have to avoid. I went skiing two years after the opp. Now my biggest problem is going through the airport scanners - *BIG DEAL* 
The downside of course is the cost. The most expensive vehicle I've ever bought cost me 3500 pounds, the BHR cost me 9000 but I still think it was money well spent. Back in 2001 the BHR was considered experimental so no help whatsoever from the NHS. I do not know what the situation is in 2016.
You can read about them >>Here<<

Paul


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

All 3 had their replcements more than 18 months ago and no doubt followed intructions as required, one in particular (in his 60s) is riding - horses - everyday with his surgeons approval. Both he and my neighbour simply bent down to pick up something from the floor on each occasion!


----------

